# Alvin Drysdale with Trophies



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 7, 2015)

I had this Alvin Drysdale a while back that I sold to a gentleman through ebay. We still keep in touch. Definitely one of my nice finds! The bicycle belonged to Al de Christopher who unfortunately passed away during WWII. The Bicycle Shop that I currently work at bought out Drysdales Bicycles, torches, and original sketches after he passed away.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Aug 24, 2015)

Did you sell the trophies with the bike?


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes I did, There's no way I could possibly separate them. I actually just picked up another Drysdale today. and much much more. too much more


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 24, 2015)

Reed I'm trying to get ahold of you to check the where-abouts of the hub we agree'd on last week, I need my bicycle fix. Sounds like you scored some more goodies.


----------

